# [son] problème avec ma carte son

## giloser

Salut a tous,

je suis un petit nouveau sur gentoo et malgré l'aide de quelqu'un d'expérimenter je bloque complètement   :Embarassed: 

voila j'ai une gentoo 64 bits et une carte son intégrée a la carte mère jusque la rien d'extraordinaire.

Mais cette carte son intégrée est en usb sur la carte mère et pas en pci

et puis ben voila j'ai essaye de tout configuré j'ai mis alsa et tt et tt mais

quand j'ecoute un mp3 avec un programme utilisant alsa le son est tout déformé comme si je regardais une chaine cryptée  et pas moyen d'avoir du son sur 2 applics en même temps...

Alors voila si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur parce que c'est pas gay comme ca   :Confused: 

Merci et a bientôt

giloserLast edited by giloser on Wed Apr 18, 2007 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deja_pris

Salut.

Bon alors deja si t'as du son qui sort c'est que ta carte est plus ou moins bien installée... Connaître le nom de ton lecteur et les codecs employés pourraient être une source, car c'est peut-etre a cause d'un mauvais codec que le son est de mauvaise qualité...

Apres il me semble qu'avec alsa on peut pas avoir deux sorties de son en même temps, mais je suis pas sûr...

Et puis dernière chose, essaies de  mettre le titre en conformité avec les regles du forum (ie [theme] probleme).

----------

## Temet

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Apres il me semble qu'avec alsa on peut pas avoir deux sorties de son en même temps, mais je suis pas sûr...

 

On peut, mes deux PC le font très bien par défaut.

----------

## loopx

+1 pour le titre   :Laughing: 

EDIT: voilà qui est bien mieux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## deja_pris

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> On peut, mes deux PC le font très bien par défaut.

 

Ok, autant pour moi...

----------

## giloser

euh comment je peux voir les codecs installer??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## deja_pris

Bin dans ton lecteur media (c'est quoi) tu devrais avoir un truc genre "options" ou "preferences", il doit y avoir des trucs la-dedans...

Sinon avec les useflags, ca peut apporter des renseignements...

----------

## giloser

la j'ai lancer les mp3 a partir de mp3blaster   :Laughing: 

et ca foire toujours   :Sad: 

----------

## deja_pris

Connais pô...

Je serais toi j'essaierais une autre application son (genre une video ou un truc comme ca), comme ca on saura si cest vraiment un probleme de hardware, et sinon au pire ca nous donnera peut etre un peu plus d'indications...

----------

## giloser

et bien voila j'ai tester un manga en .avi avec xine et le son est quand même pourris   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## giloser

je voudrais précisé que le son du système est pourris aussi 

donc le bruit de démarrage, d'erreur,...

voila si ca peut aider a trouver une solution   :Razz: 

----------

## deja_pris

Ca vient pas des enceintes au moins ?

----------

## giloser

 :Laughing:  no no sous windows le son est bon   :Laughing: 

----------

## fb99

la réponse bateau, tu as essayé avec un liveCD, pour voir si le son est correct ?

Sinon es-tu sur d'avoir installés les bons drivers ( ceux choisi dans le noyau sont les mêmes que ceux indiqués par la sortie (#lspci) ?

Sinon tu peux aussi jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce site il y quelque tuto qui devrait t'aider http://www.linuxmao.org/ ?

PS: sinon j'ai rien compris à ton histoire de carte son intégré qui est en usb, pas posssible ça , soit elle est intégré soit c'est une carte son usb, non ?

Bonne chance   :Wink: 

----------

## giloser

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1695 K8 Northbridge [PCI Express and HyperTransport]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port

00:04.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1689 K8 Northbridge [Super K8 Single Chip]

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation AGP8X Controller

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1563 HyperTransport South Bridge (rev 70)

00:07.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: ALi Corporation M5263 Ethernet Controller (rev 40)

00:12.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7)

00:12.1 IDE interface: ALi Corporation ULi 5289 SATA (rev 10)

00:13.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0d8c:0201 C-Media Electronics, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05a4:9841 Ortek Technology, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c01d Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0409:0058 NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:c216 Logitech, Inc. Dual Action Gamepad

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 03f0:0904 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 845c

voila pour les devices, je test avec un live cd dès que possible   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leander256

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> PS: sinon j'ai rien compris à ton histoire de carte son intégré qui est en usb, pas posssible ça , soit elle est intégré soit c'est une carte son usb, non ?

 

J'ai eu la surprise en changeant de carte-mère, maintenant certains chipsets simulent une carte son branchée sur un port USB. Donc c'est tout en interne dans le northbridge (southbridge, je ne sais plus), mais le système d'exploitation voit de l'USB.

Pour en revenir à ton problème giloser, ayant eu un peu les mêmes déboires, j'ai dans l'idée que ta carte son intégrée n'accepte pas toutes les fréquences d'échantillonage et que les pilotes ne sont pas capables de faire la conversion. Je ne connais pas xine, mais il doit y avoir une option qui permet de lui dire de rééchantilloner le son avant de l'envoyer à alsa, typiquement il te faudra forcer une sortie en 44100 Hz ou 48000 Hz.

Ou alors tu peux faire faire cela à alsa, ce serait encore mieux puisqu'en même temps tu pourrais configurer un mixage logiciel pour que plusieurs applications puissent jouer du son en même temps. Mais comme c'est bien plus compliqué de créer un bon fichier de configuration alsa, je te conseille de commencer par chercher l'option idoine de xine.

----------

## giloser

 :Laughing:   merci beaucoup je regarderais ca dès que possible

sinon j'ai essayer un live cd (knoppix) 

j'ai lu un manga avec kaffeine et le son etait le meme que sous gentoo 

par contre un mp3 avec xmms est passé correctement donc voila si ca peut aider quelqu'un a m'aider encore plus   :Very Happy: 

Merci a tous

----------

## babos

ben sinon, des fois, pendant les install, pour connaître les drivers utiles y'a un outil pas mal qu'existe:

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Hier ça marchait, mais on dirait qu'aujourd'hui le site boude un peu

[edit] euh, hors sujet, désolé, ça fonctionne que pour les pci. Promis, le referai plus [/edit]

----------

## loopx

Vous trouvez normal que ca carte soit reconnue ainsi : 

dans dmesg

```

ALSA device list:

  #0: PnP Audio Device         at usb-0000:00:13.2-2, full speed

```

bref, pas trop causant le matos   :Confused: 

----------

